
Khan Academy and the Effectiveness of Science Videos - r_singh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVtCO84MDj8
======
r_singh
Derek has tried to measure the effectiveness of science learning videos online
by having students take multiple choice question tests before and after
viewing 10 minute long video lectures. The results show that the score remains
the same unless the videos actively address common misconceptions.

Interestingly, the videos that address common misconceptions do not come
across easy to understand or follow, but result in an increased average score
on the test.

I rely on online programming courses heavily to learn how to code. This video
makes me think whether courses that are easy to follow are the best way to
learn, most project based courses provide way too much boilerplate/sample code
to make it easy to follow. This removes the challenge and doesn't really add
to the way we think about a subject.

This seems a little unsettling. Does anyone have any thoughts on the best way
to utilise online videos/courses to learn how to code?

